
When Heart Transplant Patients Were Celebrities - tintinnabula
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/early-heart-transplants
======
joezydeco
I was just talking to a friend of mine the other day and he disclosed to me
that his twin sons were conceived by IVF.

The first successful birth from IVF, or "Test Tube baby" as it was called back
then, was only _39 years ago_. Baby Louise Brown was a worldwide celebrity.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louise_Brown](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louise_Brown)

Now they're my neighbors. And nobody bats an eye.

